# Can A scan be wrong



## DawnBear (Feb 20, 2017)

I just had my gorgeous girl scanned 
She has been showing every sign of pregnancy very clingy , a lot less energy resting a lot really gained weight her underneath nipple area at the back as become more droopy , this will be my first time breeding and I'm really needing help 
The scan showed nothing however the man said it could be too early as I'm not exact on the dates (I own the boy too )
I first noticed her small bleeding on the 1 January then this lasted approx three weeks the next week to ten days my boy would not leave her alone and she was very receptive to him .
I'm not 100% what day I should be counting from , I have several friends that have seen the changes in Teddy quite dramatic in the last week whom were sure she was pregnant too so my question is 
Can a scan be wrong the mobile man that scanned her had practically run out of lubricant I informed that Teddy is very furry underneath but he said this didn't matter he also said she may have reabsorbed them if was pregnant as he said she was defiantly showing signs of pregnancy too 
However if this is so why is she getting so much wider and tummy so much fuller 
I am quite new to my area and wondered if any experienced breeders in my area that could help


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

DawnBear said:


> I just had my gorgeous girl scanned
> She has been showing every sign of pregnancy very clingy , a lot less energy resting a lot really gained weight her underneath nipple area at the back as become more droopy , this will be my first time breeding and I'm really needing help
> The scan showed nothing however the man said it could be too early as I'm not exact on the dates (I own the boy too )
> I first noticed her small bleeding on the 1 January then this lasted approx three weeks the next week to ten days my boy would not leave her alone and she was very receptive to him .
> ...


I'd take a trip to your vets and get her properly scanned especially if the mobile scanner didn't even have enough contact gel to give a proper view :/


----------



## DawnBear (Feb 20, 2017)

Katalyst said:


> I'd take a trip to your vets and get her properly scanned especially if the mobile scanner didn't even have enough contact gel to give a proper view :/


He did seem very sure though I will wait a few more days then take her to the vets and re check 
Is it usual to get incorrect readings from these mobile scanners ? 
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2017)

Am I reading correctly that she’s only about a month or so in if she is pregnant?
Depending on when she ovulated, she might not be far enough along yet to get a good read on the US. Or she may have a small litter and the puppies are hiding behind organs. A lot depends on the skill of the person performing the US. 

Probably best to have her looked at by the vet.


----------



## DawnBear (Feb 20, 2017)

ouesi said:


> Am I reading correctly that she's only about a month or so in if she is pregnant?
> Depending on when she ovulated, she might not be far enough along yet to get a good read on the US. Or she may have a small litter and the puppies are hiding behind organs. A lot depends on the skill of the person performing the US.
> 
> Probably best to have her looked at by the vet.


Thank you I have been reading lots about hidden pups yes I think it may be abit soon I have been looking after my elderly mother in law with dementia so I may have got confused on dates I am 100% on start of bleeding so yes it maybe too early do the vets have a more accurate scanning system and should I wait another week or two ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2017)

DawnBear said:


> Thank you I have been reading lots about hidden pups yes I think it may be abit soon I have been looking after my elderly mother in law with dementia so I may have got confused on dates I am 100% on start of bleeding so yes it maybe too early do the vets have a more accurate scanning system and should I wait another week or two ?


I would ask the vet honestly, see what they think. 
Was this a planned breeding?


----------



## DawnBear (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi 
Yes it was I do try and read as much as I can both my dogs have had all PRA eye and health tests they are my babies so maybe I'm just over anxious not to miss anything or for anything to go wrong


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

DawnBear said:


> He did seem very sure though I will wait a few more days then take her to the vets and re check
> Is it usual to get incorrect readings from these mobile scanners ?
> Thanks


My experience of these sort of ultrasound scanners is almost exclusively limited to livestock but I can say with confidence that accuracy has a lot to do with the skill and experience of the operator.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DawnBear said:


> I just had my gorgeous girl scanned
> She has been showing every sign of pregnancy very clingy , a lot less energy resting a lot really gained weight her underneath nipple area at the back as become more droopy , this will be my first time breeding and I'm really needing help
> The scan showed nothing however the man said it could be too early as I'm not exact on the dates (I own the boy too )
> I first noticed her small bleeding on the 1 January then this lasted approx three weeks the next week to ten days my boy would not leave her alone and she was very receptive to him .
> ...


Phantom pregnancies can show all the signs of a real pregnancy, increased appetite, weight gain, enlarged nipples, some will produce milk too or eventually and they will even nest, and do things like collect up inanimate objects often toys, and carry them around and treat them like babies and even become very guarding and protective of them, so its not always enough to go by signs.

Scans are normally done about 28 days post mating, but even then pups have been missed especially if a small number of pups are present, as they can be hidden high up and behind the ribs.
It wouldn't be the first time someone has been told there are no pups and the dog has gone into labour put it that way.

I'm a bit confused by your details of the dates. Normally in the first stage of a season pro oestrus you first see a swelling of the vulva followed by discharge this stage and remember its not an exact science normally lasts approx. 9 days. Males may be interested but if they are normally the bitch will rebuke any attention and wont want to know during this stage.
Its not until you get into the second part Oestrus during which time the female will ovulate that she will become receptive to the male and will often encourage their interest by standing and flagging her tail to one side, some females will even stand and flag their tails if the owner strokes their back. When they actually ovulate can vary but on average the second stage is approx. 9 days in total but remember it can vary and not an exact science.
I'm not sure if you mean that nothing happened in the first 3 weeks after you noticed the discharge on the first of Jan and then in the week to ten days after these three weeks he started showing interest and she was receptive and mating took place or if it happened within the first 3 weeks after you noticed the first discharge? Normally a first mating is done between the 10th and 14th day after pro oestrus has started as long as the male is interested and the female receptive and then breeders will often do another mating or two every other day as long as both are interested.

It is possible though to get something called a split season where the female appears to come into season and goes out again and all looks normal but they don't actually ovulate but will then come back into season again a short while later and this time do ovulate and can get pregnant.
Depending on when you had the scan it may have been too early, or pups have been missed if carried high up and behind the ribs. Its also possible that some pups can get re-absorbed but others will survive and go on to be born during pregnancy.

There is something called a relaxin blood test. You cant use progesterone as a pregnancy test in dogs, as progesterone is present during a season pregnant or not although it is often used to detect when the best time to mate is. Relaxin however is unique to pregnancy so by testing this you can use it as a pregnancy test, normally its done about day 28 post mating.

Unfortunately all we can do is give you the various possible scenarios as to what should or can possibly happen not what is happening, maybe its best to take her to the vets to be examined and if necessary do another scan.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It isn't a good idea to leave the dog and bitch together and allow them to mate as and when they feel like it.

It really is important that you know the date of conception, so a planned mating is the aim. You should have kept them apart and only allowed access when the mating was planned.

Do you know the date of the first time they mated?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

DawnBear said:


> Hi
> Yes it was I do try and read as much as I can both my dogs have had all PRA eye and health tests they are my babies so maybe I'm just over anxious not to miss anything or for anything to go wrong


The reason I asked if it was a planned mating is because of what @Sweety commented on above.
Generally if this is a planned breeding, you would be very careful about recording the dates of each mating. I've never heard of letting a dog and bitch get on with it for the duration of her heat. Poor things must have been exhausted!


----------

